# [Q]Moto Bionic Entertainment Center



## SlicedDrip (Jun 8, 2012)

I just picked up the lapdock for the bionic, and I am running eclipse 3.0, i was wondering how to get the "Entertainment Center" working with lapdock. It just automatically loads the webtop application and the enterainement center is not on the app dock.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## SlicedDrip (Jun 8, 2012)

Man, what a bummer. I know tons of you guys got the Lapdock like I did. No one had a chance to take a crack on it yet. Just got back from out of town. Will have to take a look at it this weekend. Hopefully I can get Ubuntu going on this young.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

By entertainment center do you mean the music player?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------

